# cupsd - printserver druckt nicht alles



## Ben Ben (3. Januar 2005)

Hallo,

folgendes Problem, ich habe auf einem PII 350 einen Printserver laufen, der Drucker ein HP 890Cxi. Das ganze dann via smb freigegeben. Soweit hat er auch immer brav alles gedruckt. Nur hatte ich die Tage eine DinA4 ausfüllende Grafik, bei der er aber immer nach ca 10cm abgebrochen hat. Ohne Fehlermeldung und sonstiges, nur weiss ich nicht warum. Druck ich das ganze, wenn ich den Drucker lokal an den Rechner hänge klappt es Problemlos.
In den Logs steht aber nicht wirklich was drin, ausser PaperTray Empty, was er allerdings bei jedem Druckauftrag schreibt und obwohl das Teil bis oben hin voll ist.
Irgendwer ne Idee?


----------

